# Evolution Sports | Schroth Sport Seatbelt Harnesses



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2002)

Schroth (pronounced "shrote") Sport Seatbelt Harnesses are easy to use, providing increased safety and stability for street performance driving and “club” track events. All Schroth Sport harness belts feature their patented ASM® (anti-submarine) and energy conversion technology in the shoulder tail strap portion. In 30 mph crash tests, this has proven to slow forward thrust and whiplash, helping reduce important Head Injury Criteria (HIC) forces up to 50% when compared to non ASM® harness belts. Schroth Sport Harness belts are the only shoulder harnesses produced anywhere that have been certified to meet Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards performance requirements (FMVSS 209). This means they are the only street-legal sport shoulder harnesses available. In addition, all Schroth shoulder harness belts are tested and approved by Germany's TUV and meet current European ECE 16 standards.
All harnesses are available in black, blue and red. The Autocontrol II, Rallye 3 and Rallye 4 Harness are universal applications.
• Autocontrol II - Schroth Autocontrol Automatic Harness belts feature three-point mounting with four individual adjusters. The tail strap attaches to an electrically controlled inertia reel. The motion sensor instantly locks the inertia reel when a force of approximately 0.5G in any direction is experienced. This means that during hard acceleration, braking, or cornering, the motion sensor electrically locks the inertia reel, holding you firmly in your seat. An optional Schroth Lockout Switch allows the inertia reel to be manually locked.
• Rallye 3 – Schroth Rallye 3 Harness belts feature three-point mounting with four individual adjusters. A unique separation buckle between the shoulder and tail strap allows for free access to the rear seats when the harness belt is not in use. Tail strap attaches to C-pillar of vehicle.
• Rallye 4 – Schroth Rallye 4 Harness belts feature four-point mounting with four individual adjusters. The separation buckle allows for rear seat access when harnessbelt is not in use. Twin tail straps attach to the factory anchorpoints of the rear seat lap belts.








*Schroth Rallye 4 Quick Fit Harnesses*
Schroth Rallye 4 Quick Fit Harnesses are specifically designed to fit Audi & VW models. They feature all the benefits of a standard Rallye 4 harness. Installation is made easier by using your factory female seat belt latches and small Schroth quick release latches bolted to your outboard seatbelt mounts. Harnesses can quickly be unlatched and removed when not needed, allowing full rear seat access and use of factory seat belts. 
Click HERE for more information on Schroth Sport Seatbelt Harnesses.
























*Schroth Seatbelt Harness Accessories*
Evolution Sports readily carries Schroth Seatbelt Harness Accessories. Schroth Adjuster Grips are recommended with every harness for easier and quicker tightening. Schroth Harness Pads are also available. These harness pads are offered in seven different color combinations and prevent shoulder straps from cutting into the neck and shoulders, giving a greater feeling of protection and comfort.
Click HERE for more information on Schroth Seatbelt Harness Accessories.








For more information, please visit www.evolutionsports.com; or contact Evolution Sports.


----------

